# Perkins liner ??



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I need to order a rebuild kit for a 3 cyl perkins and one of the things I need to know is are the sleeves cast or chrome. How do you tell? Are chrome sleeves magnetic? One liner is broken and you can bend it where the break is, would the chrome ones break rather than bend?
Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would assume you could not bend a cast sleave, but I could be wrong. I would also think a chrome one would be thin, wile a cast one would be thicker. Just some thoughts, dont know for sure.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if i remember right they are a thin chrome sleeve


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. Worst part is, I've never even seen the tractor!! I have to direct the guy over the phone! 
Our parts source said something about chrome sleeves having a rolled top and cast ones having a lip.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Thanks for the help guys. Worst part is, I've never even seen the tractor!! I have to direct the guy over the phone!
> Our parts source said something about chrome sleeves having a rolled top and cast ones having a lip. *


Makes sense that the cast one would crack if you tried to bend it, and would have a machined lip. A steel, chrome plated one would be able to bend, and would either have a stamped or rolled lip. I would have thought a flat lip to get a seal on the head, but maybe it's rolled to fill the space the cast one uses?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

There's a ridge out of the top of the block to hold the lip in place, the head gasket seals against the top of the sleeve, and the head holds it down into the ridge of the block so they don't jump around.
THanks for the insight guys, I think I should be able to tell the guy what to look for now.:thumbsup:


----------

